# Is Anyone having Trouble With Throne-proof Slime Tubes?



## Goldenrod (Jul 28, 2021)

The slime seems to melt the stem glue where it meets the tire.  No pictures because my friend had four to of six go flat.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jul 28, 2021)

Common problem with those tubes. Get sunlite thorn resistant tubes and add your own sealer.slime sealer is the worst, I like the Flat Attack brand.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 11, 2021)

Slime is the worst! Goathead thorns are bad in Colorado east of the Rocky mountains. I use regular tubes and put a couple ounces of True Goo in them. Flats are very rare.


----------

